# Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen



## FelixH (18. November 2011)

*Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*

Ich merke, dass es mit höherem Grafikspeicher einen zunehmenden Trend zu irrsinnig hohen Auflösungen gibt wie 1980x1080.  Insbesondere bei Notebooks würde ich eine "gewöhnliche" Auflösung  vorziehen (bis vor etwa zwei Jahren galt 1280x1024 als High End), da der Bildschirm schon so klein ist und damit vieles wohl noch winziger wird und man damit unnötige  Performance verbraucht, bzw. viele Spiele derartige Auflösungen nicht unbedingt unterstützen, und es vor allem völlig sinnlos ist (es macht höchstens bei großen Fernsehern einen minimalen, "unterbewussten" Unterschied). Ich frage mich, ob da die Skalierung zu niedrigeren Auflösungen noch mithalten kann oder ob man da standardmäßig Abstriche in der Darstellungsqualität machen muss (rein technisch eigentlich ja). 

Würdet ihr die Auflösung in die Kaufentscheidung miteinbeziehen, oder ist die Skalierung mittlerweile unbemerkbar geworden? Seit ihr zufrieden mit den kleinen Bildschirmen mit der atomaren Schärfe?


----------



## onslaught (18. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*

Also ich hab ein 17" Laptop mit 1680x1050 Auflösung, und das ist für mich Ende der Fahnenstange, sonst brauch ich n Fernglas in meinem alter. Wenn ich ein Neues Kaufe ist die Auflösung ein Hauptkriterium für den Kaufentscheid.
Die Skalierung kann noch so gut sein, das einzig perfekte ist und bleibt die native Auflösung.

Aber wie du sagst, dieser Trend wird nicht aufzuhalten sein, das heißt für mich keine Fertigprodukte kaufen, auch wenns etwas teurer wird.


----------



## derP4computer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*



> mit 1680x1050 Auflösung, und das ist für mich Ende der Fahnenstange, sonst *brauch ich n Fernglas* in meinem alter.


Das geht mir so mit Windows XP auf 1920x1080, da werden die Desktopsymbole echt klein, mir reicht es damit auch.


----------



## Schlingel (19. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*

Bei mir ist bei 1600x900 schluss und selbst da hab ich schon die Icons größer gemacht.


----------



## rabe08 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*

Ich finde Full-Hd ab 22" o.k., ist gut zum Arbeiten. Auch auf einem kleineren Notebook-Screen habe ich gerne höhere Auflösungen, zum Arbeiten (!!!) ist das o.k., ich sehe mehr von der Tabelle, kann auch besser mit Texten arbeiten, im Editor sehe ich mehr Zeilen usw. Aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze erreicht, an der es weh tut. 16" mit Full HD geht gar nicht.

Skalierung: Wir IMMER schlechter als native Auflösung, da es idR kein ganzahliges Verhältnis zwischen nativer und skalierter Auflösung gibt. Da ein "echter" Pixel nicht auf z.B. 4 TFT-Pixel aufgeblasen wird sondern beispielsweise auf 2,86 Pixel (willkürlicher Wert). Das MUSS einfach zu unschärfe führen. Beim Gaming ganz persönlich für mich nicht so tragisch, beim Arbeiten aber unerträglich.

TV: Seitdem ich ein HD-TV habe ich echt Probleme mit non-HD-Sendern. Der Unterschied ist absolut extrem und hat nichts mit eingebildet zu tun. Wir haben ein 32"-TFT-TV, wir schauen so aus knapp 3 bis 4 Metern drauf. Der Unterschied von SD auf 720p ist deutlich zu sehen. Beispiel Fußball-Übertragung: In der Totalen sind Trikotnummern sauber zu erkennen, man sieht auch beim bewegten Ball deutlich das Muster des Balls. Full-HD wird bei meinem Sendern nicht übertragen, ich schaue via DVB-C ohne mehr zu bezahlen. D.h. ARD, ZDF, Arte in HD.


----------



## Schlingel (19. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*

Bei meinem Samsung TV hab natürlich auch 1920x1080.Hab aber letztens ein Notebook 15,6 Zoll mit 1920x1080 gesehen für mich ein absolutes no go

mfg


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2011)

*AW: Skalierung von hohen Auflösungen*



FelixH schrieb:


> einen zunehmenden Trend zu irrsinnig hohen Auflösungen gibt wie 1980x1080. Insbesondere bei Notebooks würde ich eine "gewöhnliche" Auflösung vorziehen


Da wir hier im Notebook-Unterforum sind geht es Dir wohl darum, oder? Am Desktop ist für mich FullHD eine reine Spielauflösung, zum Arbeiten hätte ich noch viel lieber 2560x1600 (16:10) mit 30" anstatt die 2560x1440 (16:9) meines aktuellen 27". Letzteres hat bei mir nur auf Grund des Preises gesiegt.



FelixH schrieb:


> (bis vor etwa zwei Jahren galt 1280x1024 als High End)


Damals gab es vor allem noch vernünftige Seitenverhältnisse. 5:4 ist beim Notebook schon fast ausgestorben und so schöne Displays wie früher bei IBM (4:3 mit 1600x1200 bei 15") gibt es garnicht mehr. Was will ich am Laptop mit einem Ziffenblock, der schon auf dem Desktop eher verstaubt? Ein Laptop muss für mich transportabel und auch unter beengten Platzverhältnissen (z.B. im Zug) einsetzbar sein.



FelixH schrieb:


> viele Spiele derartige Auflösungen nicht unbedingt unterstützen


Dann wird es Zeit, daß die Programmierer endlich mal in der Gegenwart ankommen und nicht nur Singlethreaded für 800x600 programmieren. Bei Strategiespielen kann die Auflösung nicht hoch genug sein und bei Actionspielen könnte ich mit einer Skalierung gut leben. Jedenfalls besser wie beim Arbeiten (egal ob beim Programmieren, der Bearbeitung von Excel-Blättern oder schon nur beim Lesen von PDFs) mehr wie unbedingt nötig scrollen zu müssen. Und für die Bildbearbeitung möchte ich auch nicht auf die Auflösung verzichten.



FelixH schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die Auflösung in die Kaufentscheidung miteinbeziehen


Ja, aber wohl nicht so, wie ich es bei Dir heraus lese. Viel höher wie die 135 DPI meines Netbooks (11,6", 1366x768 Pixel) sollte die Auflösung nicht sein, das empfinde ich eher schon grenzwertig. Das entspreicht denn 1920x1080 bei 17,1" (wobei ich mir so einen Schlepptop niemals kaufen würde, da sowas für mich nicht mehr mobil ist). FullHD bei 15" wäre mir dann doch zu klein.


----------

